# Swarm Queen Landing



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

First time seeing this in person.

Alex


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, that is a great shot!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done. That is a great photo.
Do you give lessons? I could use some.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, Ya know how many times you say, " I wish I had my camera. That time I just happened to have it.

Thanks, Alex


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome picture, right place at the right time.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Sometimes I'll catch a glimpse of one roaming around in the swarm, but they don't seem to sit still for long. 
Nice picture!


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, this one was also running, although she was running up and down the limb, flapping her wings intermittently as if spreading her pheromones. Then she was covered.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photo, thanks for sharing.


----------

